# Pic of Homemade grooming table and first clip



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Aww, Bella is beautiful! You have a wonderful puppy to practice on. Your table set up look good.. better than mine.. i am still using my Pekingese grooming table for a 10 month old Standard poodle lOL! Good start! You will do her face shorter as you get more comfortable with the clippers. Hoolie still isnt good about his feet. He wasnt trained to it early and doesnt much like it but is getting better.Patience is just what you need  You could clip her body coat now.. When ever you are ready ! I dont have stainless steel combs but might get some. I use the plastic ones and used them in my Grooming shop when i was grooming without problems so long as the dog was well brushed out.


----------



## tessgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

Bella is just a cutie.
I started working on my dog Tess when she was about 9 weeks old. Not every week, wish I had, but she is getting better with her feet (she is 9 mos now). She is great for the dryer and shaving her face.
I use to use the plastic combs and traded them in a couple of years ago for the Wahl SS and haven't been disappointed in them. Yes you can clip her body at anytime now.
Have fun grooming her. You're doing a pretty good job in grooming her. Her face will need to be a little closer, but heck that will come with time and practice. Just keep up the good work.
I like your table too. Very creative of you. I had my dad make me one when I started into grooming, and it is just wonderful. Nothing fancy about it but it does the job.


----------

